# Night time walleye fishing



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

These are the videos I put together last year fishing Lake Noquebay. The fishing was nothing special, but I edited out all the waiting:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDCRYtmkDsX_6QOCtbrYJF43GBnKaV4_O&feature=view_all


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice video. Really enjoyed it.


----------

